# U.K. Vizsla owners dog home destroyed



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

APPEAL: Tonight we are asking for help for the Manchester Dogs Home in the UK. The home has had a horrific arson attack tonight and their building has been completely destroyed. 

The home was established in 1893 and has rescued more than a million dogs to date. Every year they help over 7000 dogs and at any one time have 250 dogs in their care. 

The latest reports from the Manchester police say that they have arrested a 14 year old boy. 43 dogs are sadly confirmed dead and 150 have been rescued to emergency foster care. 

There has been a huge response to the appeal locally. Hundreds of people arriving all evening bringing blankets, leads and other items. 

We'd like to share the Manchester Dogs Home official fundraising link for anyone who wants to help. They will need a new building and a large fund to provide temporary care for the dogs that need them back up and running as soon as possible. Please send a little if you are able please or simply share this post far and wide. 

Thank you 

http://m.virginmoneygiving.com/mt/u...page.action?charityId=1005201&un_jtt_redirect


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

heart breaking news Rod, no doubt the perpetrator will get a slap on the wrists such is the harshness of our legal system over here. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This tragic story has just been featured on our local news, absolutely disgusting..Doug you are right this little runt from the gutter will probably be cuddled by social services and given a free holiday abroad to teach him a lesson..no doubt he will grow up to be one of my customers at one of Her Majesty's Establishments, where he will have even more fun at public expense....bring back the birch...the news has just said that 60 dogs have been killed and 150 re-homed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is just so sad that 60 dogs were needlessly lost that way. Setting a fire where you know the animals will be trapped inside.

I don't think birch helps fix evil souls.
We are stuck with them off and on, until they are locked away for good.
I say this from personal experience.
ACLU is fighting for the release of what they say is a innocent man on Texas death row.
Even as a very young child he was never innocent.
Would kill any animal he could, if you took your eyes off him. As he got older would beat his adoptive parents if he didn't get his way. They say he has the brain captaincy of a 11 year old, but that's probably from all the illegal drugs he took, getting his money by robbing people and burglarizing homes. Some people were just never meant to walk freely among us.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for bringing this to the groups attention redbirddog.

Shame to see the lynch mob passing judgement on an alleged offender that they nothing about. It's ironic, you stand up for dogs that may behave badly because they have been abused and mistreated but when it is your own species you just want to string them up. 

I don't know if this is the case here and neither does anybody else, I do know though that I'm in no position to pass judgement. I would suggest that we stick to talking about dogs


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Thanks for bringing this to the groups attention redbirddog.
> 
> Shame to see the lynch mob passing judgement on an alleged offender that they nothing about. It's ironic, you stand up for dogs that may behave badly because they have been abused and mistreated but when it is your own species you just want to string them up.
> 
> I don't know if this is the case here and neither does anybody else, I do know though that I'm in no position to pass judgement. I would suggest that we stick to talking about dogs


apparently the arsonist targeted the dogs home because he was bitten last year by a dog. Sorry Lyra, but I for one am not prepared to defend the indefensible.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

harrigab said:


> apparently the arsonist targeted the dogs home because he was bitten last year by a dog. Sorry Lyra, but I for one am not prepared to defend the indefensible.


Nobody asked anybody to defend the kid. I just don't think people should rush to judgement when they don't have all the facts, that's why we have courts where advocates can put both sides of the argument and a jury or magistrates hear all the factors involved and reach an informed decision. The fact he got bitten clearly isn't the whole story (and may not even be true) otherwise there would be a lot of burnt down dog shelters! Most media just spins a story to reinforce the prejudices of its typical readership so you rarely get informed balanced information. Furthermore, the child is a minor so a lot of the information won't ever be available in the public domain.

The kid may be completely evil or may be the product of an abusive and destructive upbringing (hence my comment about dogs - if a dog is badly behaved it's usually the owner not the dog). He may be mentally ill. He may have learning difficulties. 

It isn't surprising that we are angry and feel the need to seek revenge when something like this happens but civilisation requires that we do this in a calm and *informed* manner or we are no better than the people we are condemning.


----------

